# je-ne-sais-quoi



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*je-ne-sais-quoi* 

(1) Comme locution nominale: Objet, idée ou caractéristique difficilement définissable. 

Ex: *Cette fille a un je ne sais quoi qui la rend craquante.*

Il mio tentativo: Questa ragazza ha un non se que....?

(2) Comme locution pronominale = Ce pronom indéfini désigne un objet ou une idée. 

Ex: *Mon ordinateur est infecté par je ne sais quoi.* = Il mio computer e' infetto da...?


----------



## tie-break

benvitale said:


> *je-ne-sais-quoi*
> 
> (1) comme locution nominale: Objet, idée ou caractéristique difficilement définissable.
> 
> Ex: *cette fille a un je ne sais quoi qui la rend craquante.*
> 
> il mio tentativo: Questa ragazza ha un non se que....? questa ragazza ha un non so che...
> 
> (2) comme locution pronominale = ce pronom indéfini désigne un objet ou une idée.
> 
> Ex: *mon ordinateur est infecté par je ne sais quoi.* = il mio computer e' infetto da...? il mio computer è stato infettato da qualcosa...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Hi tie-break,

Je voudrais traduire le reste de la phrase:

*cette fille a un je ne sais quoi qui la rend craquante*

Puis-je dire:

*questa ragazza ha un non so che mi fa scoppiare a ridere/morire dal ridere?*


----------



## tie-break

BenVitale said:


> *questa ragazza ha un non so che che mi fa morire dal ridere?*


----------



## nestore

Attention! *craquant* signifie: irresistibile, seducente...

*Questa ragazza ha un non so che d'irresistibile...*


N


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

nestore said:


> Attention! *craquant* signifie: irresistibile, seducente...
> 
> *Questa ragazza ha un non so che d'irresistibile...*
> 
> 
> N


 
Je te souhaite le bon retour. Tu as disparu pour un bon bout de temps!

Allora si dice "un non so che" e "d' irresistible" Cela me parait bon!

Merci.


----------

